# Visplanner App funktioniert nicht?



## mark11 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

hat auch jemand probleme mit der App? zeigt mir nur noch Hellblau bei den Gewässern an?
Hab mal Vispass ID neu eingetragen, aber immer nur hellblau!

Eingeloggt über den Webbrowser ist alles OK!


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Hast du abgewartet bis die Datenbank aktualisiert wurde?


----------



## mark11 (30. Dezember 2018)

warte mal ab, genau dass hat es mir angezeigt! versuche Morgen nochmal! Vielen Dank!!
Obwohl, dass sagt die Datenbank wurde aktualisiert,Oder?


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich ja. 
Gestern hats bei mir auch ein bisschen gehakt
Später gings dann.


----------



## trawar (30. Dezember 2018)

Die App hat mir heute mein Akku innerhalb von 2stunden von 100% auf 16% gezogen, hatte Handy die ganze zeit im Rucksack und Display war aus.


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2019)

mark11 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> hat auch jemand probleme mit der App? zeigt mir nur noch Hellblau bei den Gewässern an?
> Hab mal Vispass ID neu eingetragen, aber immer nur hellblau!
> ...



Frohes Neues

Und läuft wieder ?


----------



## mark11 (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ebenfalls Euch ein Frohes Neues!

Nein!! klappt  nicht in der APP!!! Heul


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Bleib mir läuft alles wieder wie es soll.
Vielleicht mal den Cache leeren und Neuinstallieren


----------



## mark11 (2. Januar 2019)

alles versucht, neu installiert, Vispassnummer eingegeben, aber nix, immer Hellblau alles??
-Android
wenn man im Appstore liest bei den Bewertungen der App, haben einige diese Probleme!

Obwohl bis vor 4 wochen noch alles Ok war mt der App


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2019)

Sehr seltsam 
Vielleicht hilft es den Cache mal zu löschen 
Der bleibt bei einer deinstallation glaub ich bestehen.


----------



## mark11 (2. Januar 2019)

cache ist und war öfters gereinigt!,


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Hat die App vielleicht aus unerklärlichen Gründen kein zugriff auf Standort?


----------



## mark11 (4. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Hat die App vielleicht aus unerklärlichen Gründen kein zugriff auf Standort?


Nein, alles im Grünen Bereich! alles so wie es sein soll.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2019)

Was fürn Telefon ? Was älter? 
Vielleicht nicht mehr kompatibel durch ein Update ? 
Oder Zahlendreher in Vispasnummer?


----------



## trawar (4. Januar 2019)

Hast du vielleicht zu weit raus gezoomt?


----------



## mark11 (5. Januar 2019)

Hi, nein, alles wie immer!, hab die Jungs und Mädels in Sportvisserij Nederland mal angeschrieben, haben auch schon geantwortet und dass recht Zeitnah(SUPER!!), wollten wissen welches Smartphone ich nutze. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.

PS: bist du zuweit herausgezoomt, sagt die App dir dass, tut diese auch!


----------



## mark11 (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo , bin immer noch nicht weiter damit, leider.
Habe da mal einen Ausschnitt geladen mit der Frage: man sieht einen beangelbaren Kanal, die Uferzonen wo es Hellblau ist, da darf man nicht stehen, sonst Ja?? sorry aber bin noch nicht solange dabei in den Niederlanden mit Fischen und möchte nichts falsch machen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Januar 2019)

Die Probleme mit der App sind bekannt und kommen häufig vor.
App deinstallieren, dann neu starten. Und dann im Start-Bildschirm warten, bis die App auch die Gewässerkarte neu geladen hat. (Siehe beide Screenshots)

Erst danach nach dem Gewässer suchen und aktualisieren. So ging es bei mir wieder.


----------



## mark11 (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dennis, was soll ich sagen?, Vielen Dank!!!! ich habe die App gefühlt fünfmal Neu Installiert, habe nur nicht abgewartet bis die Datenbank upgedatet war. War immer zu schnell. 
Gut das es Euch gibt!! FettenDaumen Hoch, Dennis!!
LG Markus


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2019)

mark11 schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis, was soll ich sagen?, Vielen Dank!!!! ich habe die App gefühlt fünfmal Neu Installiert, habe nur nicht abgewartet bis die Datenbank upgedatet war. War immer zu schnell.
> Gut das es Euch gibt!! FettenDaumen Hoch, Dennis!!
> LG Markus



Hättest mal sofort auf mich gehört


----------



## mark11 (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo hanzz,
jo da hast Du Recht! mein Fehler war nicht abzuwarten bis das update gelaufen ist bevor ich loslege mit suchen.


----------

